# Gulf Coast Outboard Classic



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

Have any of you guys ever fished this tournament. If so about how many boats do they normally have and what have the payouts been like the past years. It looks like it could be a nice tournament for me to fish in my boat. Thanks for any help.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Never fished it and know nothing about payout, but will be fishing this one on the Forgiven with a couple other guys so looking forward to it, good luck if you fish it, and hope the weather holds so it will be a good turn out!


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

We are fishing this year and looking forward to it. 

Check out their website www.outboardclassic.com 

The tournament is hosted from Orange Beach Marina and the marina is offering a free 2 night stay for all boats registered in the Gulf Coast Outboard Classic. Pretty cool, I'm looking forward to pulling my 34 center console into a covered slip that normally holds a 72' American! 

See yall next Friday.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Grammar police here:

" fowl weather date set for the Sunday, June 26th. "

So, if they see birds or if they don't see birds????


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

We fished it in 2009, it was a rough year, blue water was in antarctica. I was impressed with the tournament and everyone involved (first class:thumbup. We would have fished it again in 2010, but we know what happened. In 2009 there were around 20 boats (there were maybe 4 boats that went across the board) alot of involvement in the lower calcutta's. If I remeber correctly no billfish were caught. With 20 boats I think if you swept that year you could have won $16,000.00 (so about $4,000.00 per species based on who all put in the calcutta's. I think this year is going to be alot more boats. We will be there

Straycat


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

:thumbup: I am optimistic that the weather is going to hold up. I woke up this morning and saw 3-5 footers in the forecast and almost vomited on my slippers. 

I was pleasantly surprised that the most recent forecast is calling for 1-2 footers. Hell yes:thumbup::thumbup:

So who all is fishing?


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

There has always been a lot of interest in this tournament and everyone loves the format. But in 2008 & 2009, the weather was questionable at best and, as Straycat mentioned, blue water was somewhere near Antartica. Because of that, the participation has been limited. Given the right conditions, which once again seems questionable, I would expect to see over 30 boats.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Agree the weather has been bad for this tourney, i would also say maybe moving it to a different weekend than the Bud Light which to many here is a tradition to fish every year, i know we would probably fish it if it was a different weekend...


----------



## Sea Fever (Jun 23, 2008)

We've fished this tournament every year they've had it. It's a great event and we will definitely be there. Looks like it will turn out to be pretty calm out there.


----------

